# Cost of a Tuneup on a PRIUS



## Arturo Diaz

Does anyone know how much a tuneup cost would be for a 2007 Prius?
Roughly thanks!


----------



## Chicago-uber

Nope, but you can call a few auto repair shops to get a rough estimate.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Will depend on what you let the shop sell you. If the spark plugs are old (well over 100K miles probably) you could change them yourself. If you go to a Toyota dealer, get ready to be "upsold" to include all sorts of stuff, a lot of which you don't need. Is your Prius running rough or something like that? Maybe you just need a change in the brand of gasoline?


----------



## Guber

Prius tune up is not a big deal. Just change the spark plugs,and air filter. Learn to do it yourself on YouTube. It has no accessible gas filter (inside the gas tank) so that won't need to be changed until it stops running.


----------



## Walkersm

How many miles on your Prius Arturo? I can look up the recommended maintenance schedule and give you an idea. What have you done so far in terms of maintenance since you have owned it?


----------



## Yuri Lygotme

There is no such thing as a "tune up" anymore....

In case you have not noticed cars have no more carburator and have computer controlled injection....


----------



## Walkersm

Yuri Lygotme said:


> There is no such thing as a "tune up" anymore....
> 
> In case you have not noticed cars have no more carburator and have computer controlled injection....


Yuri is correct on most cars. The last traditional part of a tune up still left is the spark plugs. Caps, rotors, wires do not really exist any longer on most modern cars.

Really you just want to make sure you are in line with the maintenance schedule for things like plugs, timing belts (if equipped) and fluid exchanges.


----------



## Arturo Diaz

Thanks for all the feedback i paid $150 for the tuneup which included spark plug replacements with a warranty.

The car has 92k miles


----------



## rtaatl

Guber said:


> Prius tune up is not a big deal. Just change the spark plugs,and air filter. Learn to do it yourself on YouTube. It has no accessible gas filter (inside the gas tank) so that won't need to be changed until it stops running.


I bet that fuel filter is accessible probably somewhere under the rear seat. My 2000 Nissan Maxima was setup the same way. Even some service techs didn't know where to find it. I'm no expert just curious if this is true..lol


----------



## Fauxknight

At 92k on a Prius the brake pads might be nearing needing changed, also double check the ATF just in case. If you are using the normal Prius maintenance schedule the 90k check up should have included a thorough inspection of anything that you might have an issue with.


----------

